# Show me your Fluval Chi



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have one, however I don't want to post a picture of it yet lol have very ghetto lighting at them moment, is that the marine land LED?


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

Soundwav2010 said:


> I have one, however I don't want to post a picture of it yet lol have very ghetto lighting at them moment, is that the marine land LED?


Yes it is!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you make a custom lid for it? It looks pretty good. Nice setup.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is mine, nothing special, but my RCS like it.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

You should turn the camera sideways and make the aquarium the focal point of the picture. I would love to see some detail inside of the tank. 



bruinhd said:


> Is anyone else using a Fluval Chi thank? I would like to see what other people are doing out there with it.
> 
> Here's mine so far:


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

atom said:


> Did you make a custom lid for it? It looks pretty good. Nice setup.


Yes, thanks! I took a 10x10 piece of glass and crazy-glued some acrylic shelving pegs to it. it looks dope. I tossed the stock filter and lights.


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> This is mine, nothing special, but my RCS like it.


How do you keep your water so clear!! I have been having management problems.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

euhm... Established filter I guess. 
When did you set up the tank?


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

Where'd you get the glass and shelving rods

Here was mine a couple months ago just started:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

skrapsessej said:


> Where'd you get the glass and shelving rods


I think they cut pieces of glass at home depot and/or Lowes.
They probably also have those shelving pegs there.

Confirmed: here you go: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> I think they cut pieces of glass at home depot and/or Lowes.
> They probably also have those shelving pegs there.
> 
> Confirmed: here you go: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1


That's clever. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> I think they cut pieces of glass at home depot and/or Lowes.
> They probably also have those shelving pegs there.
> 
> Confirmed: here you go: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1


This is pretty accurate. I got the shelving pegs from home depot. they were like 60 cents each. i had to modify the pieces a bit using an xacto knife (8 pieces). Then I bought a 10x10 photo frame from walmart for like $4 and took the glass pane out of it and used that. If you do this, MAKE SURE that you don't get one of those dingy frames with a PLASTIC/acrylic window. Plastic will warp with the water vapor constantly hitting it and it will look messed.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you have a pic how it looks now? 
Did everything do well under the low LED's?



skrapsessej said:


> Where'd you get the glass and shelving rods
> 
> Here was mine a couple months ago just started:


----------



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

okay I decided to take a photo of my chi >.> although my lighting is ghetto lookin lol will probably invest in one of those LEDs if it provides enough lighting for plants well here it is


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

Soundwav2010 said:


> okay I decided to take a photo of my chi >.> although my lighting is ghetto lookin lol will probably invest in one of those LEDs if it provides enough lighting for plants well here it is


very aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

*bruinhd* Thanks, i really like this tank, the java moss is kind of crazy but nonetheless it looks a whole lot better in person

here's another angle of my tank, it's next to my 15 gallon column


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

Everything did well as i added another light/filter part. You can fit two on the top and it looks way better but no pic since i took it down a while a go.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

skrapsessej said:


> Everything did well as i added another light/filter part. You can fit two on the top and it looks way better but no pic since i took it down a while a go.


I wasn't sure if the plants would grow under the original light, but they do, I have 3" growth of my Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis', 1 inch of water wisteria and the moss grows like crazy after 2 weeks in there. I just have a mix of gravel and Diamond blasting sand as substrate and do not dose or no co2. 
Crazy isn't it... that little LED, works pretty fine for low light plants 
*
*


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiration.They all look good. I might go back to planted with mine one of these days.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Soundwav2010 said:


> here's another angle of my tank, it's next to my 15 gallon column


Can we get a full shot of that 15 gallon? The driftwood in there looks amazing. DNA double helix?


----------



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

*diwu13* perhaps next time lol it's not actually driftwood, it's a decoration i bought a long time ago, wish it was a driftwood


----------

